# GWB Parking at Fort Lee



## ARPRINCE

I see bikes on the bridge when I pass GWB on occasions but didn't know how to get there until yesterday when I scouted the Fort Lee area. Where is the best place to park so I can ride on the bridge or should I just use any of those metered parking slots near the entrance? I reckon Sunday is free parking? TIA


----------



## Arrwin

ARPRINCE said:


> I see bikes on the bridge when I pass GWB on occasions but didn't know how to get there until yesterday when I scouted the Fort Lee area. Where is the best place to park so I can ride on the bridge or should I just use any of those metered parking slots near the entrance? I reckon Sunday is free parking? TIA


Strictly Bicycles is a popular rest area for cyclists along Hudson Terrace in Fort Lee. You can park anywhere along Hudson Terrace and it shouldn't be a problem. There were tons of cyclists today. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jkmacman

ft lee historic park 1 block south of bridge on hudson terrace free parking during week day


----------



## ARPRINCE

jkmacman said:


> ft lee historic park 1 block south of bridge on hudson terrace free parking during week day


Is that the park where you have to pay $5 to enter in the weekends?


----------



## ARPRINCE

Arrwin said:


> Strictly Bicycles is a popular rest area for cyclists along Hudson Terrace in Fort Lee. You can park anywhere along Hudson Terrace and it shouldn't be a problem. There were tons of cyclists today.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Yup, I passed by last Sunday afternoon and a lot of cyclist were zipping through the streets.  Good to know - thanks.


----------



## jkmacman

in season you pay, i'm going up there now week day free


----------



## number1dane

Yes Ft Lee park is free during the week over the summer they charge 5$ for parking on the weekends. Finding parking on Hudson Terrace is usually not a problem if you get there early enough.


----------



## eugenetsang

Like the person above me had said, if you get there early enough, finding parking on Hudson Terr should not be a problem. Also, parts of Hudson Terr is metered parking and the other half isn't. The free parking on Hudson I believe on weekdays is residential permit parking only. But on weekends, the parking rules does not apply.


----------



## jkmacman

eugenetsang said:


> Like the person above me had said, if you get there early enough, finding parking on Hudson Terr should not be a problem. Also, parts of Hudson Terr is metered parking and the other half isn't. The free parking on Hudson I believe on weekdays is residential permit parking only. But on weekends, the parking rules does not apply.


i tried to park on hudson terrace this week furhter up near englewood bb entrance. there was no parking at all.

if you need to park in the area on week end and don't want to pay the fee maybe overpeck park is an option but then you'll need o cycle up main street.

in nys there is the empire pass, you pay one fee for the whole season. i think there may be a similiar thing in jersey but never bought it. did it in ny mostly for jones beach, but even out there you can park out at the end of wantagh pkway bike path cycle in and park bike near zaks bay ampitheatre:thumbsup:


----------

